# Scarabaeus



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I present a double slingshot Pocket prototype.

Made of aluminum , unknown wood and mahogany.
I hope you enjoy as I like it .
Any suggestion to improve pleases .
Sorry for my bad english
Greetings !!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

That is brilliant! Great work!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

That's clever & well done. Looks like a little baby turtle.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

As always you think out of the box and that's what I admire in you... 
Great job Compà


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing !


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

WOW.....Something out of the ordinary. Truly original idea. Congratulations to your wit and your manual skill. Wonderful job.. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't understand why you still have no any SOTM badge under your avatar.
Really strange thing...
Anyway great job!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I was loving it before I even got to the pic where a pfs popped out the other end, you killed it, very well done indeed.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful & inspiring !!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: That is a genius !!!! , :target:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

super!!!! bellissima, la forma nella quarta foto mi ricorda la forma di un pinguino mentre nuota 

Bravo

Volp


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very cool!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Tony the slinger said:


> That is brilliant! Great work!


thanks so much Tony !!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

roirizla said:


> That's clever & well done. Looks like a little baby turtle.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


In fact closely resembles a turtle . I was undecided about what name to choose .
Thank you very much !!! Ciao


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Widget said:


> As always you think out of the box and that's what I admire in you...
> Great job Compà


Grazie Compà, :wave: :wave: :wave:



treefork said:


> Amazing !


Thanks a lot Treefork !!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice fork :thumbsup: . I need to build something like this for a EDC slingshot. Love the ones that fold up like a pocket knife.

Cheers

Matt.K,M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Superb! :bowdown:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

DEDO said:


> WOW.....Something out of the ordinary. Truly original idea. Congratulations to your wit and your manual skill. Wonderful job.. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Grazie Dedo !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: Thank you for your words of encouragement!!!



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Can't understand why you still have no any SOTM badge under your avatar.
> Really strange thing...
> Anyway great job!


Grazie Marco!!!! Sei un grande amico :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

GHT said:


> I was loving it before I even got to the pic where a pfs popped out the other end, you killed it, very well done indeed.


Thanks a lot !!!! :wave: :wave:



Peter Recuas said:


> Beautiful & inspiring !!!


Thanks thanks ..... thanks Peter !!!!



alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: That is a genius !!!! , :target:


Thanks Alf !! I'm glad you like it


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Volp said:


> super!!!! bellissima, la forma nella quarta foto mi ricorda la forma di un pinguino mentre nuota
> 
> Bravo
> 
> Volp


Grazie Volp!! Molto onorato !!! Ciao e statti bene !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wave: :wave: :wave:



Vly62 said:


> Very cool!!


Thank you very much !!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

BC-Slinger said:


> Very nice fork :thumbsup: . I need to build something like this for a EDC slingshot. Love the ones that fold up like a pocket knife.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K,M aka BC-Slinger :king:


Thank you very much !!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

E.G. said:


> Superb! :bowdown:


Very honored!!! Thanks a lot E.G. Ciao amico !!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, that is a interesting design , well done!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

You're e great SS maker!!!! Personal style and elegance!!!!! Bravissimo!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Now,that's cool. No one would ever guess what it is in "undeployed/folded" mode. Fine precision craftsmanship to say the least...the finish on the metal and wood is perfect. You're quite the inventor! Hats off to originality with function.

"Pocket Bug" is what I'd name it. I was thinking "Pocket Pickle" but that could get some dirty remarks. :hmm: Your name refers to the insect Scarab beetle which is perfect of course. Thanks for posting! I hope you can sell a bunch of them.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very fine work, superb design and the name is just right!

jazz


----------



## ekos_30 (Feb 7, 2016)

wooow congratulatios !!!


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

A convertible turtle. I like it. Pocket friendly and easy carry. Congratulations. I predict much relaxing enjoyment.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant, unique, fantastic craftsmanship. It has it all. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Sharker said:


> Wow, that is a interesting design , well done!


Thanks a lot Sharker !!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> You're e great SS maker!!!! Personal style and elegance!!!!! Bravissimo!!!


Grazie tantissimo Grappo ì Ciao :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Now,that's cool. No one would ever guess what it is in "undeployed/folded" mode. Fine precision craftsmanship to say the least...the finish on the metal and wood is perfect. You're quite the inventor! Hats off to originality with function.
> 
> "Pocket Bug" is what I'd name it. I was thinking "Pocket Pickle" but that could get some dirty remarks. :hmm: Your name refers to the insect Scarab beetle which is perfect of course. Thanks for posting! I hope you can sell a bunch of them.


Thanks friend !!!! I'm glad you like it


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

jazz said:


> very fine work, superb design and the name is just right!
> 
> jazz


Thanks a lot Jazz !!!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

ekos_30 said:


> wooow congratulatios !!!


Than you very much Ekos !!!! Ciao!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

samurai1 said:


> A convertible turtle. I like it. Pocket friendly and easy carry. Congratulations. I predict much relaxing enjoyment.


Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Brilliant, unique, fantastic craftsmanship. It has it all. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


I do not know how to thank you for your words !!! P.S .: scarabaeus it seems your avatar :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

I do not know how to thank you for your words !!! P.S .: scarabaeus it seems your avatar


----------

